# Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. April 2012)

*Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen


----------



## Da_Obst (25. April 2012)

*Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Na, da bin ich schon mal auf die Idle Werte gespannt 
Und als nächstes bringt Prolimatech noch ein Case raus, irgendwer muss die Lücke dann ja füllen


----------



## Skysnake (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Langsam wirds irgendwie lächerlich 

Sieht irgendwie ziemlich krank aus das Ding.


----------



## streega (25. April 2012)

*Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

OMG  .... Warum greift keiner mehr das einwandfreie Konzept des Coolermaster GEMINI II auf ... meiner Meinung nach, einer der besten CPU Luftkühler überhaupt, denn diverse Bauteile des Boards + RAM werden mitgekühlt.


----------



## N30S (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Also ich hab mal grade so zu meinem PC rüber geschielt und dachte mir dabei:

Das würde ganz schön eng werden mit dem Ram links und rechts neben dem Sockel.
Aber die werden sich schon was gedacht haben.

Aber bei ram mit heatspreader ist dann wohl ende xD


----------



## OdlG (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

mal ganz ehrlich: wenn man die metallmasse zusammenfasst in einem kühlkörper und vllt noch 2cm höher baut, hat der völlig vernünftige ausmaße, aber es musst ja unbedingt so etwas unnötiges sein xD


----------



## X Broster (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Prolimatech schießt echt den Vogel ab!

Hammer Teil. Dessen Premium Preis möchte ich nicht wissen.^^


N30S schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal grade so zu meinem PC rüber geschielt und dachte mir dabei:
> 
> Wie soll der Mist passen, wegen den 4 Ram Bänken je rechts und links neben der CPU.
> 
> Sieht iwi so aus als hätten die nicht an Quadchannel gedacht....


 Wieso, die kleinen Kühlblöcke sind extra nicht so hoch. Quad Channel wird natürlich passen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Die wollten wohl den Alpenföhn Everest überbieten!


----------



## coroc (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Das ist seeehr gross,
wenn die Kühlleistung Propotional zu Grösse wäre, müsste der ja Optimal kühlen


----------



## N30S (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



X Broster schrieb:


> Wieso, die kleinen Kühlblöcke sind extra nicht so hoch. Quad Channel wird natürlich passen.


 
Ja die Galerie hat mich durcheinander gebracht habs schon angepasst ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Ich fürchte wenn man nen nur halb so großen High-End-Kühler benutzt wird man unter Last vielleicht 2 oder 3K mehr auf der CPU haben als mit dem Ding 
Also da ist wohl das Größe/Nutzen Verhältnis nicht mehr gegeben^^


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Langsam wirds irgendwie lächerlich
> 
> Sieht irgendwie ziemlich krank aus das Ding.


 
Das stimmt.
Aber was willst du machen wenn alle Luftkühler bei Sandy E scheitern. Dann musst du die große Keule herausholen.


----------



## Mix3ry (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Schaut krank aus 
Wenn ich noch nen Desktop hätte dann würde ich mir den sicher draufhaun, hatte bisher alle "Performance" Kühler von Prolimatech ausgenommen den Amageddon und wurde NIE enttäuscht


----------



## henk (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich fürchte wenn man nen nur halb so großen High-End-Kühler benutzt wird man unter Last vielleicht 2 oder 3K mehr auf der CPU haben als mit dem Ding
> Also da ist wohl das Größe/Nutzen Verhältnis nicht mehr gegeben^^


 

So schätze ich das auch ein. Man sieht es doch schon am Archon/Armageddon, dass es keine acht überdimensionale Monsterkühltürme sein müssen...

Aber Semipassiv wird das Ding sicher 'ne Wucht sein.


----------



## Verminaard (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Sehr viel weiter ausladend geht dann doch nimmer. Wie soll das Ganze dann noch stabil sein.
Ich glaub die naechste Stufe waere dann eine volle Integration des Gehaeuse als Kuehlkoerper.
Wenn die Verarbeitung Prolimatechgewohnt gut ist, wird das gar kein so schlechtes Ding 
Nur auf die Namensgebung bin ich gespannt. Hypermegasuper!!!1


Da_Obst schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich schon mal auf die Idle Werte gespannt
> Und als nächstes bringt Prolimatech noch ein Case raus, irgendwer muss die Lücke dann ja füllen


 Die Idlewerte sind ja sowas von egal. Wieso ist das eigentlich noch immer bei vielen eine Meßlatte?
Das Case von denen wuerd mich auch Interessieren.



N30S schrieb:


> Aber bei ram mit heatspreader ist dann wohl ende xD


 
Hoffentlich sehen das die RAM-Hersteller auch mal. Diese ganze Headspreaderblinkblinkbloedsinn ist eher hinderlich als sinvoll



streega schrieb:


> OMG  .... Warum greift keiner mehr das einwandfreie Konzept des Coolermaster GEMINI II auf ... meiner Meinung nach, einer der besten CPU Luftkühler überhaupt, denn diverse Bauteile des Boards + RAM werden mitgekühlt.


 Hast dir den Prolimatech Genesis angeschaut?


----------



## Sammla (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

... Frei nach dem Motto: "Wir haben den Größten" 

Nein, mal im Ernst. Irgendwie soll es im Gehäuse ja auch nach etwas aussehen. Und dieses Teile mit hunderten von Kurven.. Und so fett.. Würde ich mir niemals ins Gehäuse klatschen, selbst wenn reichlich Platz vorhanden wäre.


----------



## Placebo (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Ich will eine Vollkupfer-Version 

Wahrscheinlich machen die äußeren Kühltürme jeweils nur 10% Mehrleistung aus.


----------



## optikboom (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Wie sah der EKL Everest gleich noch mal aus?

Ich würd mir den nicht holen, allein schon weil die Heatpipes oben raus schauen.


----------



## henk (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Das hier ist der Everest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Wie sah der EKL Everest gleich noch mal aus?


 
So:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie man sieht hat der keine Heatpipes "obenrum".

Allerdings find ich die beiden Kühler nicht wirklich ästhetisch...


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



N30S schrieb:


> Das würde ganz schön eng werden mit dem Ram links und rechts neben dem Sockel.
> Aber bei ram mit heatspreader ist dann wohl ende xD


 
Was man sich da immer so Gedanken macht... was nich passt wird passend gemacht!
Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JFF78 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was man sich da immer so Gedanken macht... was nich passt wird passend gemacht!
> Beispiel:
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das originaler Külkörper ist, dann ist das Layout des Boards aber sehr dämlich.


----------



## optikboom (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

@henk, ich wusste wohl wie der EKL aussah, war mehr so ironisch gemeint

@HansVonWurst, die Heatpipes gehen von der Bodenplatte in den ersten/zweiten Kühler, und von da oben in den dritten/vierten Kühler....


----------



## Amigo (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Wollen die den echt bringen... bin gespannt!


----------



## Jolly91 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Wird ein interessanter Test, Monster vs. Everest 

Find den Everest aber viel schöner. ^^


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (25. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Wann kommt der Test  ?


----------



## freakyd84 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

ich bin ja eh der Freund von extravaganten Kreationen. Wenn das Ding besser Kühl als mein H100 wird gewechselt


----------



## Ahab (26. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

AAAAH! Da isser ja!  Den hat man doch schon als Konzeptbilder gesehen.  Wird interessant. Der Everest ebenfalls. Mal sehen ob die tatsächlich neue Maßstäbe setzen.


----------



## streega (26. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Sehr viel weiter ausladend geht dann doch nimmer. Wie soll das Ganze dann noch stabil sein.
> Ich glaub die naechste Stufe waere dann eine volle Integration des Gehaeuse als Kuehlkoerper.
> Wenn die Verarbeitung Prolimatechgewohnt gut ist, wird das gar kein so schlechtes Ding
> Nur auf die Namensgebung bin ich gespannt. Hypermegasuper!!!1
> ...


 

Den kannte ich noch nicht, das Konzept des Coolermaster und besonders die Bauhöhe gefallen mir wesentlich besser. Vor allem in Zeiten hoher Heatspreader der RAM Riegel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Wie sah der EKL Everest gleich noch mal aus?
> 
> Ich würd mir den nicht holen, allein schon weil die Heatpipes oben raus schauen.


 
Willst du sie lieber unten, links und rechts vom Sockel haben - an Stelle von RAM?


----------



## Jolly91 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Der würde auch in mein Lancool K1 passen ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Die haben den Schuss nicht mehr gehört. Das ist ja reinster Dummenfang. Wann kommt der Kühler im Schrankwandformat?


----------



## optikboom (26. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Wie wärs mit nem PC inner Heizung?

Unauffällig und gut gekühlt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Bei solchen Kreationen wird der Preis wohl immens sein.
Sollte man nicht einfach Wasserkühlungen am Preis anpassen.
Warum kann man keine Wakü für 150€ für CPU und Graka bekommen? Ist doch 100% more usefull als dieser Metallklumpen.


----------



## Big D (26. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Das ist ein Scherz oder?
was soll das denn werden? sowas würd ich mir nie in mein Rechner hängen, irgendwas muss dabei einfach kaputt gehen.

Erinnert mich außerdem stark an die Idee des iMat und des iBoard...


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. April 2012)

Black Mamba schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solchen Kreationen wird der Preis wohl immens sein.
> Sollte man nicht einfach Wasserkühlungen am Preis anpassen.
> Warum kann man keine Wakü für 150 für CPU und Graka bekommen? Ist doch 100% more usefull als dieser Metallklumpen.



Weil ne wakü dank modularität, aufrüstbarkeit, Kühlleistung und silent ambitionen einfach einen ganzen Zacken mehr kostet ^^

Ps: für 150€ kriegst du schon CPU only oder mit etwas Glück + GPU gebraucht^^

Wer allerdings ganz vorne mitspielen will, lüfter regeln lassen, Durchflussmesser und MoRa3 ist mit gut 700€ dabei. 

Geld was man einmal investiert und lediglich den GPU Kühler wechselt sollte mal die hardware getauscht werden.  Ich für meinen Teil hab meinen Umstieg seit damals nicht bereut.

@topic. Das Ding sieht sehr experimentell aus, hübsch isses nicht, aber wenns Leistung bringt und Abnehmer findet die genügend Platz im Gehäuse haben, warum nicht.


----------



## elohim (30. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

ich hätte ja gerne einen 'normalen' Twin Tower Kühler von Prolimatech, optisch wie 2 x Armageddon. Den würde ich mir jedenfalls sofort in mein kommendes System bauen.


@topic: 
besonders schwer wird der Kühler nichtmal sein. Ich denke für den Semi-passiv Betrieb wirds wieder gut taugen mit den schmalen Türmen und großen Zwischenräumen! Wobei es mich schon wundert, dass die vielen Biegungen die Leistungsfähigkeit der Heatpipes nicht dermassen einschränken sollen, dass der Materialaufwand ad absurdum geführt wird. Mal gucken...


----------



## matteo92 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Wers brauch..........


----------



## Da_Obst (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Idlewerte sind ja sowas von egal. Wieso ist das eigentlich noch immer bei vielen eine Meßlatte?


 Mich interessiert einfach nur der Wert, ich lege für mich da keine Messlatte fest 
Bei so einem mächtigen Kühler sollte schon ein Idle-Wert möglich sein der nur knapp über der Raumtemperatur liegt...


----------



## henk (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



> Bei so einem mächtigen Kühler sollte schon ein Idle-Wert möglich sein der nur knapp über der Raumtemperatur liegt...



Das sicher, aber wozu? Niedrige Idle-Temperaturen bringen keinerlei Vorteile.


----------



## matteo92 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Die CPU´s bzw. Hardware wird allgemein immer sparsamer. Wieso dann so ein Monster Kühler ? Zum OC´en ? Naja wer richtig OC bertreibt greift gleich zu einer Wasserkühlung.


----------



## elohim (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



matteo92 schrieb:


> wer richtig OC bertreibt greift gleich zu einer Wasserkühlung.


 
Was einfach mal ne haltlose Behauptung ist.  

Leute die "richtig OC betreiben" greifen sowohl zu 40€ Kühlern, zu 80€ Kühlern, zu 160€ Wasserkühlungen als auch zu 640€ Wasserkühlungen. Nur daß die Anzahl der Käufer auch in dieser Reihenfolge exponentiell abnimmt.


----------



## Uter (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Mich interessiert einfach nur der Wert, ich lege für mich da keine Messlatte fest
> Bei so einem mächtigen Kühler sollte schon ein Idle-Wert möglich sein der nur knapp über der Raumtemperatur liegt...


 Die ausgelesenen Werte sind so ungenau (v.a. bei den niedrigen Temperaturen), dass du genauso gut raten könntest.


----------



## matteo92 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



elohim schrieb:


> Was einfach mal ne haltlose Behauptung ist.
> 
> Leute die "richtig OC betreiben" greifen sowohl zu 40€ Kühlern, zu 80€ Kühlern, zu 160€ Wasserkühlungen als auch zu 640€ Wasserkühlungen. Nur daß die Anzahl der Käufer auch in dieser Reihenfolge exponentiell abnimmt.


 
Naja Leute die sich so ein Monster anschaffen, haben schon extremes OC vor und extrem OC bzw. Profis greifen schlicht weg zur Wasserkühlung.


----------



## elohim (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster: High End Luftkühler kaufen sich Leute die eben einen High End Luftkühler haben wollen, aus welchem Grund auch immer.


----------



## Da_Obst (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



henk schrieb:


> Das sicher, aber wozu? Niedrige Idle-Temperaturen bringen keinerlei Vorteile.


Ich habe da keinen konkreten Grund, mich interessieren lediglich die Möglichkeiten und Grenzen der Technik.
Aber vllt. gibt es ja Leute, welchen niedrige Temps, egal ob unter Last oder im Leerlauf, einfach besser bekommen.



Uter schrieb:


> Die ausgelesenen Werte sind so ungenau (v.a. bei den niedrigen Temperaturen), dass du genauso gut raten könntest.


Also, als ich das letzte Mal einen Temperaturfühler zwischen den CPU-Heatspreader und den Kühler geklemmt habe, 
hat er mir die Werte, welche mir diverse Programme und Tools anzeigen, durchaus bestätigen können...

Das es aber sein kann, das die integrierten Fühler recht ungenau sind, erscheint mir dennoch nicht sehr abwegig. 
Ich habe ja vor allem deswegen selber nachgeprüft...



elohim schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster: High End Luftkühler kaufen sich Leute die eben einen High End Luftkühler haben wollen, aus welchem Grund auch immer.


Das ist schön gesagt C:
Ich bin ja der Meinung, das man nicht für alles, einen Grund, der einen gewissen Zweck decken muss, braucht.


----------



## Uter (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Also, als ich das letzte Mal einen Temperaturfühler zwischen den CPU-Heatspreader und den Kühler geklemmt habe,
> hat er mir die Werte, welche mir diverse Programme und Tools anzeigen, durchaus bestätigen können...
> 
> Das es aber sein kann, das die integrierten Fühler recht ungenau sind, erscheint mir dennoch nicht sehr abwegig.
> Ich habe ja vor allem deswegen selber nachgeprüft...


 Dieses Verfahren ist leider auch sehr ungenau und alles andere als sinnvoll. Die WLP bleibt z.B. schon deutlich kühler als die Kerne, wenn man aber z.B. eine Wakü hat und die Wassertemps höher sind als die "Kernttemps", dann merkt man, dass etwas nicht stimmt. Falls die angezeigen Werte bei dir stimmen sollten (was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist), dann wär das schlichtweg ein Zufall.


----------



## Dark_angel (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Das Ding sieht irgendwie hingemurkst aus, mit was soll man das ding bespannen?80mm Lüfter


----------



## Uter (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Dass das falsch ist steht im Text.


----------



## Dark_angel (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Was steht im Text? Das 120- bis 140-Millimter-Lüfter passen dürften  Wo ist der Nutzfaktor wenn ich nur eine Fläche von 80mm habe.

Da sieht das schon besser aus:


----------



## Rico-3000 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

wer bei dem kühler keine beule in der hose bekommt, der hat von kühlern keine ahnung...


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Den hätte ich gerne, allerdings für AM3+


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2012)

Dark_angel schrieb:
			
		

> Was steht im Text? Das 120- bis 140-Millimter-Lüfter passen dürften  Wo ist der Nutzfaktor wenn ich nur eine Fläche von 80mm habe.
> 
> Da sieht das schon besser aus:



Ja, der ist irgendwie esthätischer. (eh falsch geschrieben  )


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Uih, ein Nachfolger des Genesis? Schau mer mal wie der sich mit 3 140mm Lüftern @5V unter Last schlägt.

Prolimatech sollte aber mal endlich den Nachfolger des MK-13 Präsentieren.


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Dark_angel schrieb:


> Wo ist der Nutzfaktor wenn ich nur eine Fläche von 80mm habe.


Das trifft ja auch nur auf die äußeren Kühlkörper zu, bei den inneren passen 140er.



Dark_angel schrieb:


> Da sieht das schon besser aus:


 Dafür liegen beim Everest die meisten Heatpipes weit von der Wärmequelle entfernt. Was letztlich wichtiger ist - mehr Fläche oder bessere Anbindung der Fläche - werden Tests zeigen (müssen).


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2012)

Meinst du damit den Abstand zwischen CPU und Heatpipes?


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Einige Heatpipes ligen nicht über dem Heatspreader, geschweige denn der Die. Damit muss die Wärme einen deutlich längeren Weg zurück legen bzw. wird vermehrt von den zentraleren Heatpipes aufgenommen. Dadruch wird die Wärme ungleichmäßiger auf den Lamellen verteilt und die Kühlleistung sinkt.


----------



## Dark_angel (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Uter schrieb:


> Das trifft ja auch nur auf die äußeren Kühlkörper zu, bei den inneren passen 140er.



Ja passen und stehen oben und unten über.




Uter schrieb:


> Dafür liegen beim Everest die meisten Heatpipes weit von der Wärmequelle entfernt. Was letztlich wichtiger ist - mehr Fläche oder bessere Anbindung der Fläche - werden Tests zeigen (müssen).



Wo Liegen die beim Everest weiter auseinander als bei dem Krüppel.

Jetzt hör aber auf, schau die doch mal das Krüppelige Ding mal genauer an, rechts sieht es so aus als ob man gar keinen Lüfter rein bekommt, Links ist dafür mehr Luft, dann 5 Heatpipes und soll ein Monster Kühler sein

Sieht eher nach Reste Verwertung aus.


----------



## Ph!l!pp (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Ich halte den Kühler für zu groß und die einzelnen Kühlblöcken im Verhältnis zum Gesamt Kühler für zu klein...
Bin mal gespannt auf die Kompatibilitätsliste im Bezug auf RAM und Gehäuse


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Dark_angel schrieb:


> Ja passen und stehen oben und unten über.


Oben stehen sie beim Everest genauso weit über. Unten ist er wirklich etwas im Vorteil.



Dark_angel schrieb:


> Wo Liegen die beim Everest weiter auseinander als bei dem Krüppel.


Der Everest hat mehr und benötigt deshalb eine größere Fläche, die nicht gegeben ist. Das war schon eins der Probleme der Nordwand. Beim Everest wird noch mehr Fläche benötigt, dafür gibt es eine Bodenplatte...



Dark_angel schrieb:


> Jetzt hör aber auf, schau die doch mal das Krüppelige Ding mal genauer an, rechts sieht es so aus als ob man gar keinen Lüfter rein bekommt, Links ist dafür mehr Luft, dann 5 Heatpipes und soll ein Monster Kühler sein


 Ich hab schon Vorserienmodelle gesehen, die deutlich schlimmer aussahen. Wenn der Kühler teilweise per Hand zusammengesetzt wird, dann sind ungleichmäßige Heatpipes das kleinste Problem.

Allgemein bitte ich dich um einen sachlicheren Diskussionsstil. Einen Kühler als "Krüppel" zu bezeichnen ist weder sachlich noch angemessen.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Kühler als "Krüppel" zu bezeichnen ist weder sachlich noch angemessen.






Wie recht du hast


----------



## Dark_angel (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Uter schrieb:


> Oben stehen sie beim Everest genauso weit über. Unten ist er wirklich etwas im Vorteil.
> 
> 
> Der Everest hat mehr und benötigt deshalb eine größere Fläche, die nicht gegeben ist. Das war schon eins der Probleme der Nordwand. Beim Everest wird noch mehr Fläche benötigt, dafür gibt es eine Bodenplatte...
> ...


 
Normalerweise bleibe ich auch sachlich, nur sieht er halt für mich so aus, dann ist er halt ein konstruktives Missgeschick

Na die ungleichen Heatpipes sind wohl das kleinste Problem, jeder normale High-End Kühler mit 6 Heatpipes verfügt über eine Bodenplatte zudem das auch nicht das eigentliche Problem ist, da die Hitze vom Heatspreader weitergeleitet wird über die eigentliche Größe des DIE brauchen wir ja nicht reden.

Wo soll der Kühler einen Vorteil haben, gegenüber anderen? Wenn müsste zudem auch spezielle Heatpipes Flüssigkeit verwendet werden, damit die nach unten gebogenen Heatpipes auch ihre Arbeit verrichten können, die merklich teurer ist als normale, glaube kaum das diese bei dem kühler eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*



Dark_angel schrieb:


> Normalerweise bleibe ich auch sachlich, nur sieht er halt für mich so aus, dann ist er halt ein konstruktives Missgeschick


Damit kann ich mich schon eher anfreunden, geschickt ist anders.



Dark_angel schrieb:


> Wo soll der Kühler einen Vorteil haben, gegenüber anderen?


Er bietet etwas mehr Fläche, aber weniger als z.B. der Everest.



Dark_angel schrieb:


> Wenn müsste zudem auch spezielle Heatpipes Flüssigkeit verwendet werden, damit die nach unten gebogenen Heatpipes auch ihre Arbeit verrichten können, die merklich teurer ist als normale, glaube kaum das diese bei dem kühler eingesetzt wird.


 Nö, bei jedem aktuellen CPU-Kühler werden lageunabhängige Heatpipes verbaut, sonst würde sich die Flüssigkeit am tiefsten Punkt sammeln, der bei senkrechtem Einbau nicht über der CPU liegt. Die Lageabhängigkeit wird aber auch nicht durch die Flüssigkeit, sondern durch die innere Struktur gewährleistet. Das funktioniert wie bei einem Kerzendocht, der ja auch Wachs zur Wärmequelle nach oben steigen lässt.


----------



## Pixy (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech bringt Monster-Kühler mit vier Kühlkörper für Sockel-2011-Plattformen*

Das Ding kann doch nur ein Aprilscherz sein.
Den würde ich mir persönlich nicht ins Gehäuse packen, egal wie gut die temps wären.


----------

